# Little prop color help?



## joker_86z28 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey again,
Im going to be building a fw190 model soonish, and have a question, did any aircraft from ww2 come with green or any other color props?










unless im crazy, those look green.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2012)

Props on WW2 Luftwaffe aircraft were normally finished in RLM 70 Schwarzgrun, as were spinners, but the latter, of course, could be painted in other colours depending on aircraft type, unit, period etc.
Be wary of the other colour tones shown in those profiles - they seem to be more representations, rather than totally accurate schemes.


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 21, 2012)

I would like to make blue 9, 1 thanks for the info, 2 what colors are those, 3 where is a good place to buy these colors?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2012)

Without more details concerning the unit (even though the 'Eismeer' badge is shown), and the period and location, it's not possible to state exactly what the colours are supposed to be. However, as a general rule, but by no means certain, as there were exceptions, the FW190A-8 in, for example, 1944, would normally be finished in a scheme of the three 'greys' - RLM 74, 75 and 76. But as previously stated, the profile shown is a very basic representation, where it's not possible to determine the colours represented, the pattern, or any mottle pattern applied. To be certain, a more accurate profile would be required, backed up by photo evidence.
As for the paints themselves, most paint ranges, both enamel and acrylic, include the major RLM colours, or they can be mixed by referring to one of the paint conversion charts shown elsewhere on the forum. If your local outlet doesn't stock your preferred brand, then as a suggestion in the USA, Squadron should have paint ranges listed - perhaps a US member could provide further info on this.


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 21, 2012)

I found Focke-Wulf 190 A-8 'Blue 9 + o' of Lt. Karl-Heinz Koch, 12./J.G. 5, April 1945, shows blue 9 and "FW 190 A-8 W.Nr 350 185 'Blue 9 + o' of Lt. Karl-Heinz Koch, 12./J.G. 5, Herdla, Norway, April 1945

The pilot of this FW 190 was Lt. Karl-Heinz Koch, a five victory ace. 'Blue 9 + o' was destroyed in a crash at Herdla after combat on 9 February 1945, with Karl-Heinz Koch in the cockpit. Koch's aircraft had a white rudder with his victories over Soviet (four) and British (one) aircraft marked on it. It also had the J.G. 5 emblem on the forward fuselage. 

Table 1: Victory List for Karl-Heinz Koch 
Date	Pilot: Tally	Unit	Type	Location: Altitude	Time	Source
27.09.44	Lt. Karl-Heinz Koch:	13./J.G. 5	Yak-9	Pl.Qu. 37 Ost/QA-72d: 1,000-1,200 m	11:40	Film C. 2035/II
09.10.44	Lt. Karl-Heinz Koch:	13./J.G. 5	Il-2	Pl.Qu. 37 Ost/TC-7.5: -	15:15	Film C. 2032/II"
thanks hobby vista


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 21, 2012)

also found testors makes some of the rlm colors


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2012)

Ah, I had a feeling it might be that one. In which case, it's an area of which my detailed knowledge is somewhat sketchy, as there were many and varied colour schemes in this late war period, using colours other than the RLM 74/75/76, which include some of the later greens and 'browns'.
No doubt one of the guys, maybe Wayne or Erich, can advise here, and yes, Testors will have most of the RLM range in their line, although not sure about the late war colours. 
However, in a thread below this one, there is a digital comparison chart for Luftwaffe colours which you might find useful.


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 21, 2012)

much appreciated


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2012)

Good discussion of this unit here FW190A-8 flown by Heinz Birk - some pics for discussion and includes a pic of you rig.


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 22, 2012)

good stuff crimea, thanks


----------



## stona (Dec 22, 2012)

Koch flew,and crashed,two different "Blue 9"s.

On 9th February 1945 he was shot down by Mustangs of 65 Squadron during the battle at Førdefjord.His Fw 190 "Blaue 9" (possibly WNr.732070) crashed into the Førdefjord at Heilevang. Koch bailed out and landed into the fjord. He was recued by the two brothers Jens and Andreas Heilevang.

On 5th April 1945 he had to make a forced landing at fliegerhorst Herdla due to oil pressure problems. His landing gear broke during the rough landing and the aircraft ended up in a quarry. I have a couple of photos of it somewhere. This was W.Nr.350185

From Mombeek's "Eismeerjager IV",who incidentally gives Koch's unit as 7./III./JG 5 (7 not 12 Staffel).

The colours? I'd go with the standard 74/75/76 as suggested by Aitframes unless there is evidence for 75/83/76. A significant number of late war A-8 airframes were finished with the latter scheme.

Propeller RLM 70

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Steve, great info. I have what I think is the same profile shown, in an early Osprey publication, but no definite colour details.


----------



## stona (Dec 22, 2012)

Here's W.Nr.350185 in the quarry.






Not much help for the colours but it's a nice photo 

There's not much mottle on the fuselage sides but it looks to have been darkened. This was often done with an overspray of thinned RLM 02.

Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2012)

There are two other pics of that rig in "Luftwaffe Eagle" by Schuck confirming little to no mottling certainly around the nose. Here's another view although lower quality:


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 22, 2012)

wow looks like that ac got beat, thanks for more info stona, and CR, yall rock.


----------



## stona (Dec 23, 2012)

Regarding the colour,evidence from other aircraft in this block would strongly support Airframe's original suggestion of 74/75/76.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

sounds right to me too!


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Dec 28, 2012)

Propeller color is most likely RLM 73 GRÜN, 34092.....or.....RLM 83 DUNKELGRÜN 34083, hope this helps!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmmmm. Not RLM 70?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 28, 2012)

That's what i thought!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 28, 2012)

Moi aussi.

Geo


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 28, 2012)

man there is alot of rlms to know
glad i found a cheat sheet online lol


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 28, 2012)

Go with the 70 _Schwarzgrun_ for the prop.


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks, the instructions just say black, very descriptive


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 28, 2012)

RLM 70 is a black green.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 28, 2012)

This photo looks pretty accurate to me.


----------



## stona (Dec 29, 2012)

SPEKTRE76 said:


> Propeller color is most likely RLM 73 GRÜN, 34092.....or.....RLM 83 DUNKELGRÜN 34083, hope this helps!



RLM 73 or one of the 80s would be a most unlikely propeller colour.

When some colours including RLM 70 were discontinued as camouflage colours_ RLM 70 was specifically retained for propellers._ The replacement colours (RLM 81,82,83) were not supposed to be used in this application,nor were they.

As Crimea River says,go with RLM 70 "schwarzgrun" for the propeller.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 29, 2012)

crimea is that a real prop? looks pretty cool, went and got some rlm 70 paint for the props, since the next 4 models im doing are Luftwaffe.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes it is.


----------

